# Rebic ancora KO. C'è Leao. Fitta dopo colpo di tacco.



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.

*Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.


Boh


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Ma come è possibile che questi si rompono sempre alla vigilia delle partite, dopo due settimane di sosta?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.


Troppo bello che andava tutto bene.....


----------



## Solo (19 Novembre 2021)

Ma almeno va in panchina oppure manco lo convocano?


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.


.


----------



## The P (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma come è possibile che questi si rompono sempre alla vigilia delle partite, dopo due settimane di sosta?


C'è veramente da capire che tipo di allenamento fanno. Non può essere casuale. Ogni vigilia almeno uno o due saltano.


----------



## Andris (19 Novembre 2021)

ahahahahahah

scritto mercoledì che fino a venerdì sarebbe potuto succedere qualcosa.


che bello fare il preparatore all'AC Milan

altro che astronauta, calciatore etc etc tutti i bambini dovrebbero sognare questo lavoro

prendi lo stipendio garantito da un americano, nessuno fa il tuo nome e persino il sito ufficiale ti ignora, mai una domanda di un giornalista in merito all'indegna caterva di errori commessi in due anni almeno


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.


Eccalla'.
Sembrava troppo bello avere recuperato tutti e invece....

E anche stavolta leao si riposa alla prossima.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Novembre 2021)

Dove sono i piccoli suma che dicono che è tutto normale?


----------



## koti (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.


Sempre rotto questo, incredibile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Novembre 2021)

Leao ha giocato mezz'ora in due settimane con la Nazionale, non penso sia spompo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.


Ma cosa gli è successo? Possibile che sappiano che è andato ko ma non dicano come e perché?


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

*Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Novembre 2021)

E poi spuntano fuori i soliti a dire che è tutto normale,che tutte le squadre hanno infortuni e blablabla.
1 anno dopo ci rigiochiamo lo scudetto e ci ritroviamo nella medesima situazione di melma di 365 giorni fa.

Nessun colpevole,solo sfiga...certo certo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Eccalla'.
> Sembrava troppo bello avere recuperato tutti e invece....
> 
> E anche stavolta leao si riposa alla prossima.


non lo scrivo per superstizione


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Novembre 2021)

Che catorcio quest'altro


----------



## LukeLike (19 Novembre 2021)

Fitta dopo colpo di tacco... le comiche.


----------



## koti (19 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E poi spuntano fuori i soliti a dire che è tutto normale,che tutte le squadre hanno infortuni e blablabla.
> 1 anno dopo ci rigiochiamo lo scudetto e ci ritroviamo nella medesima situazione di melma di 365 giorni fa.
> 
> Nessun colpevole,solo sfiga...certo certo.


Però Rebic è proprio marcio, stessa cosa Calabria. Son giocatori predisposti agli infortuni.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.
> 
> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


.


----------



## DavMilan (19 Novembre 2021)

Mi pareva strano che si spaccasse solo uno durante la sosta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Novembre 2021)

l'infermeria di Milanello deve avere qualche sorta di abbonamento con presenze minime. Se ne esce uno, ne entra uno, se ne escono due ne entrano due ecc..


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.
> 
> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Novembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Però Rebic è proprio marcio, stessa cosa Calabria. Son giocatori predisposti agli infortuni.


Più che altro Rebic è predisposto per il ritorno
stranamente quest'anno ha fatto più partite del solito..


----------



## marcokaka (19 Novembre 2021)

Frustrante !


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.
> 
> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


Si sarà stirato il flessore .
Fuori 3 settimane. Se va bene.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.
> 
> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


non cè verso che rebic faccia una stagione completa


----------



## Zenos (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.
> 
> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


Sarà di sicuro sfortuna,Si si.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


ci vediamo nell'anno nuovo.
lo sanno tutti che i colpi di tacco son pericolosi, soprattutto per gente sgrezza come la fumara tipo lui.
chissà con che delicatezza lo ha fatto....... che rottame è sempre fuori.


----------



## Roger84 (19 Novembre 2021)

Che paxxe questi infortuni! Nn è possibile che sono casi isolati!


----------



## DavMilan (19 Novembre 2021)

Il problema è che Leao tempo 3 partite sarà di nuovo spompato


----------



## bmb (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.
> 
> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


Ci rivediamo a Pasqua. Buone Feste!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Novembre 2021)

Fino a quando continueremo a fare finta che sia tutto normale?


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.
> 
> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


Sarò malpensante ma secondo me si è rotto tipo 10 giorni fa e ce lo dicono ora per tenerci buoni.


----------



## Kaw (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Rebic ancora KO. Contro la Fiorentina in campo Leao.
> 
> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


No basta, però. E' uno scherzo dai.
Una fitta dopo il tacco, quanto ha 75 anni???
Due settimane a Milanello è stato, non è andato in nazionale e si rompe alla vigilia della partita?
Sappiamo tutti che lo rivedremo a gennaio, vero?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


Ovviamente salterà anche la gembions


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Pioli: Rebic ha accusato una fitta dopo un colpo di tacco. Domani non ci sarà.*


Chi non si infortuna a causa di un colpo di tacco? È tutto normale.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Novembre 2021)

La nuova "normalità" dell'AC Milan 1899. Preparazioni atletiche e poi giocatori in lockdown.


----------



## DavMilan (19 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La nuova "normalità" dell'AC Milan 1899. Preparazioni atletiche e poi giocatori in lockdown.


e nessuno che osa dire nulla.
Cioè anche i vari giornalisti nelle inutili interviste fan sempre le stesse domande, nessuno che si permette di chiedere come sia possibile una cosa del genere.


----------

